# A reminder



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am sure I don't have to remind people that the person behind a poster name might not be the person who they say they are nor even in the country whose flag they are flying, so please be careful when messaging or meeting someone from a forum and of course under no circumstances hand over a passport, credit card or money,

This is one of the reasons why do not allow personal contact details on the open forum 

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had this message sent to me the other day via facebook


Hi Christina...this is a long shot and very complicated. I notice you like Northern Soul and have the motif on your page. Are you a big fan, small fan, just like the music, or go to any of the all nighters gigs etc? I am a fan of Motown, Northern, Philly etc, and it is this genre of music that has made me drop you a line with a view to your help with something very delicate that I am involved with right now.

It's extremely personal and more about one of your Facebook contacts than the music (well, for the time being anyway ha ha). If this is too intrusive please ignore me, but I am sure once you learn who I am, you will be enthralled. I am researching for a family member whom I thought was dead for over 30 years and have been overwhelmed this week in finding him on Facebook and you are a contact of his. I am not using my real name because I need to be a little covert right now for many reasons. So if you can keep a secret and help, let me know. I have tried through the facebook and twitter medium to speak to this person, but because I am not familiar with the electronics, and maybe he isn't too, we have not 'engaged' yet. If you can guess who it is, I will reveal all, but it is a sad sad story, and I am part of it. I do not know how you know this person and maybe in the past you have met, or are just passing chums on Facebook. But you, I notice speak to him with sincerity, which I respect. 

Let me know,


----------

